# Sucker dipping



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I heard that sucker dipping season opens march 20 is this true and what rivers


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

It would appear so!

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_11859_62510-294289--,00.html

Dip Netting
Date: March 20, 2013 - May 31, 2013
Time: All Day Event 
Anglers can use dip nets to fish for bowfin, carp, goldfish, gizzard shad, longnose gar, smelt and suckers on all Lower Peninsula and Upper Peninsula streams, except Designated Trout Streams.
See "List B" on page 27 of the 2013 Fishing Guide for a list of additional streams closed to dip netting.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Cut and paste the PM in here if you want.


----------

